# Any TNT Eggs Benedict recipes?



## deelady (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been in the mood for some lately because i've been thinking of one I had years ago I think called a Califonia eggs benedict with tomatoes and avocado sooooo delectible! The sauce was flawless!

Anyone have a similar recipe or a fav recipe of their own? I guess the key is a good TNT sauce....?


----------



## babetoo (Aug 23, 2008)

i have a recipe for a mock one. 

english muffin, Canadian bacon, egg, then creamed spinach for sauce, topped with cheese. of course these are all cooked first and cheese melted in broiler.

super fast and super good. told you it was "mock"

babe


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 24, 2008)

Joy of Cooking has a great Hollandaise recipe - probably most of you all know this but doing the "Drawn Butter" really makes a difference.  Time consuming but worth the flavor!

In terms of ingredients - well I've seen them at the Skamania Lodge with smoked Salmon.....and, of course, eaten them....YUM!

Of course in my mind anything with a really good Hollandaise is worth eating!


----------



## deelady (Aug 24, 2008)

drawn butter....? is that like clarified butter?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, I have to admit that - especially for a leisurely brunch or quick supper for just hubby & me - I'm fond of the Knorr Hollaindaise sauce mix tweaked with some fresh lemon juice & a few dashes of ground cayenne pepper.

As far as my TNT Eggs Benedict concoctions, I've done two that I really like.  One is I substitute turkey ham for the traditional Canadian bacon; the other is I substitute crab cakes (yum!).  The poached egg & English Muffin stay the same, although I do try to use "sandwich size" English Muffins unless I have some gourmet types (like Wolferman's) on hand.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Well, I have to admit that - especially for a leisurely brunch or quick supper for just hubby & me - I'm fond of the Knorr Hollaindaise sauce mix tweaked with some fresh lemon juice & a few dashes of ground cayenne pepper.
> 
> As far as my TNT Eggs Benedict concoctions, I've done two that I really like.  One is I substitute turkey ham for the traditional Canadian bacon; the other is I substitute crab cakes (yum!).  The poached egg & English Muffin stay the same, although I do try to use "sandwich size" English Muffins unless I have some gourmet types (like Wolferman's) on hand.



OK - I can say it now - - - I have been known to use Knorr's too.  Sure, it is not the same but it sure is handy and tasty anyway!  I like a tomato slice on mine too.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 24, 2008)

I use Knorr's too.  It's pretty good concidering it comes in an envelope.   
I have to grocery shop tomorrow... might just have this for dinner.


----------



## stinemates (Aug 24, 2008)

Eggs Benedict is so fun because you can do anything on a whim with it.

Mine gets prepared a little like this:

- Prepare Joy of Cooking Hollandaise 

Eggs 

 - Heat in a skillet 1 tbsp butter until it is melted
 - Crack an egg in the melted butter, use a fork to poke 2 holes in the egg if the yolk is still intact
 - After 15 seconds, add 2 tbsp water and cover until egg is cooked to desired consistency
 - If I have guests over, I'll use a circular cookie cutter after this is done for a perfect size.

Biscuits

1 cup buttermilk 
9 1/4 ounces all-purpose flour, plus extra for rolling 
4 teaspoons baking powder  
1/4 teaspoon baking soda  
3/4 teaspoon salt  
1 ounce unsalted butter, chilled

Mix everything together, roll out 1/4 inch and use cookie cutter. 450 degree oven for 15 minutes.

From here, it's whatever we have in the house that sounds good. Sometimes DW wants tomato and avocado. Sometimes I like to add roasted potatoes (YUM!).


----------

